# Any good Libraries?



## Fatima (Nov 6, 2010)

Im looking for a big library close to Rehab or Nasr city that has a large range of English books, esp teen books. Buying books from Shouruk is kinda getting expensive, one book after another lol

Thanks


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

Fatima said:


> Im looking for a big library close to Rehab or Nasr city that has a large range of English books, esp teen books. Buying books from Shouruk is kinda getting expensive, one book after another lol
> 
> Thanks


Hi Fatima,

Sorry I don't know any library in Nasr City. There is a small one in Rehab club, but their selection for teens is close to non-existent, Harry "Potty" and Twilight saga, that's about it.

They have a very nice library at CSA in Maadi. Also, there's Bookspot in Maadi road 9, where they sell second hand books for all ages, you can order online and they also deliver. 

Hope that helps.


----------



## NZCowboy (May 11, 2009)

Fatima said:


> Im looking for a big library close to Rehab or Nasr city that has a large range of English books, esp teen books. Buying books from Shouruk is kinda getting expensive, one book after another lol
> 
> Thanks


In Egypt, librarys are virtually non-existent. Library to a local usually means a bookshop or stationary shop. According to the BCA Heliopolis website they have a small library, maybe worth checking out.
As we are leaving Egypt shortly I do have a box of books to give away, very mixed type, but if you interested give me a PM.


----------



## NZCowboy (May 11, 2009)

Fatima,
It maybe also worth checking out second hand books, there is a fairly large 2nd hand book market on the east side of Ezbekiyya Garden reached from Midan Ataba in central Cairo.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Diwan also sells second hand books.. 10LE a book


----------



## bat (Dec 1, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> Diwan also sells second hand books.. 10LE a book


Not so long ago I would of said wait for Cairo book fair, but sadly not a place to go to anymore but I do go sometimes for secondhand magazines and some books but not sure when it's on . Like the flowershow every year I forget.


----------



## GM1 (Sep 30, 2008)

Cairo book fair is in the mid-year holidays (that will start end of January). I never go there because I leave Cairo always in the holidays. But I have my e-reader now, so I have found enough books online.


----------



## bat (Dec 1, 2010)

GM1 said:


> Cairo book fair is in the mid-year holidays (that will start end of January). I never go there because I leave Cairo always in the holidays. But I have my e-reader now, so I have found enough books online.


Yes been downloading books on iPad. Free ones of course, can't get my head round paying more for ebooks than paperbacks which of course you can hand on to others when your finished, but you can't very well lend your iPad out. Also not sure wether I like the idea of reading that much on screen , going to start reading " Jude the obscure" tonight on iPad see how that works out.


----------



## Suzzanne (Jan 8, 2011)

Fatima said:


> Im looking for a big library close to Rehab or Nasr city that has a large range of English books, esp teen books. Buying books from Shouruk is kinda getting expensive, one book after another lol
> 
> Thanks


Hey Fatima
I'm coming form the UK at the end of January for a visit, I have lots of spare weight, what sort of teen books were you after?? My daughter has loads that she has read already, perhaps I could bring some over with me???
Suzanne


----------



## bat (Dec 1, 2010)

Suzzanne said:


> Hey Fatima
> I'm coming form the UK at the end of January for a visit, I have lots of spare weight, what sort of teen books were you after?? My daughter has loads that she has read already, perhaps I could bring some over with me???
> Suzanne


I was going to suggest to Fatima to get together with other woman with teenage daughters and pool all your books to make a lending library. Why not ask one of the local hang outs to make a small teenage library for them as kids always out in them drinking coffee hanging out.


----------



## Suzzanne (Jan 8, 2011)

bat said:


> I was going to suggest to Fatima to get together with other woman with teenage daughters and pool all your books to make a lending library. Why not ask one of the local hang outs to make a small teenage library for them as kids always out in them drinking coffee hanging out.


Good idea bat  I like that thinking 
Su


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Suzzanne said:


> Hey Fatima
> I'm coming form the UK at the end of January for a visit, I have lots of spare weight, what sort of teen books were you after?? My daughter has loads that she has read already, perhaps I could bring some over with me???
> Suzanne


Shhhh if you have spare weight you will be everyone's friend
But honestly if you have spare weight start by using it for the things yu will need when you move over... you will find you never have spare weight once you live here,

maiden


----------



## Suzzanne (Jan 8, 2011)

MaidenScotland said:


> Shhhh if you have spare weight you will be everyone's friend
> But honestly if you have spare weight start by using it for the things yu will need when you move over... you will find you never have spare weight once you live here,
> 
> maiden


Shhhhhh! I wont tell anyone else then


----------



## bat (Dec 1, 2010)

Suzzanne said:


> Shhhhhh! I wont tell anyone else then


Yes was thinking same thing, am going to Newcastle we'd for 5 days and somebody asked me for ugh boots really do I want to be running around looking for this style in this color in this size, don't think so! 
To earlier question.
Work as foreign face in Egyptian company ( they think it makes them look good) so just sort of wonder about putting fear of god into staff they think ihave more power than I actually do have. But only part time and take daughters hols.lots of foreign teachers in rehab married to foreigners also .my husband is Egyptian, been here too long I think but have decent life with good husband so here I am .
If your in rehab then you maybe running the streets but plenty of people to tell you if good gym etc in rehab club. But you may find like many any and all hols they go to home countries can be stressful living here and you miss rain etc. Are you working in or out of rehab as some schools and I stress some better than others. And some don't bother packing your bags for. But if your only here short while it's a once in a lifetime experience. For me it's like a permanent holiday, and got some great friends and we get to gather 2-3 times a year and have a good laugh, a sing song. and this shows how sad we can be, we are organizing a trip to go to see the new marks and sparks.


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

bat said:


> Not so long ago I would of said wait for Cairo book fair, but sadly not a place to go to anymore but I do go sometimes for secondhand magazines and some books but not sure when it's on . Like the flowershow every year I forget.


I have never been to this book fair, where is it? and more to the point, why is it not good anymore?


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

bat said:


> Yes was thinking same thing, am going to Newcastle we'd for 5 days and somebody asked me for ugh boots really do I want to be running around looking for this style in this color in this size, don't think so!
> To earlier question.
> Work as foreign face in Egyptian company ( they think it makes them look good) so just sort of wonder about putting fear of god into staff they think ihave more power than I actually do have. But only part time and take daughters hols.lots of foreign teachers in rehab married to foreigners also .my husband is Egyptian, been here too long I think but have decent life with good husband so here I am .
> If your in rehab then you maybe running the streets but plenty of people to tell you if good gym etc in rehab club. But you may find like many any and all hols they go to home countries can be stressful living here and you miss rain etc. Are you working in or out of rehab as some schools and I stress some better than others. And some don't bother packing your bags for. But if your only here short while it's a once in a lifetime experience. For me it's like a permanent holiday, and got some great friends and we get to gather 2-3 times a year and have a good laugh, a sing song. and this shows how sad we can be, we are organizing a trip to go to see the new marks and sparks.




Ahhh i have people bringing things down to a fine art... i buy it on line and have it sent to the address they are staying at lol or I can use my other means lol


----------



## Suzzanne (Jan 8, 2011)

bat said:


> Yes was thinking same thing, am going to Newcastle we'd for 5 days and somebody asked me for ugh boots really do I want to be running around looking for this style in this color in this size, don't think so!
> To earlier question.
> Work as foreign face in Egyptian company ( they think it makes them look good) so just sort of wonder about putting fear of god into staff they think ihave more power than I actually do have. But only part time and take daughters hols.lots of foreign teachers in rehab married to foreigners also .my husband is Egyptian, been here too long I think but have decent life with good husband so here I am .
> If your in rehab then you maybe running the streets but plenty of people to tell you if good gym etc in rehab club. But you may find like many any and all hols they go to home countries can be stressful living here and you miss rain etc. Are you working in or out of rehab as some schools and I stress some better than others. And some don't bother packing your bags for. But if your only here short while it's a once in a lifetime experience. For me it's like a permanent holiday, and got some great friends and we get to gather 2-3 times a year and have a good laugh, a sing song. and this shows how sad we can be, we are organizing a trip to go to see the new marks and sparks.


I've been reading through this forum and I think i'll bring books and shampoo!!! 
I agree, shopping is a nightmare at the best of times, unless you know exactly what shop sells the Ugg noots, as it's now January and shops tend to sell Spring clothing and footwear now (mad I know) so it will be doubly hard to hard some 
The best solution is to order them mailorder and have them delivered to an address in the UK and bring them over when you visit!! Nightmare, is there any call for Ugg boots in Cairo anyway??  

I like the sound of your job  And an organised trip to M&S sounds fab!! Not sad at all, to arrange a girls shopping trip here takes weeks of planning  Is that at the Dandy Mall?? Can't wait to explore everywhere! Am soo excited 

We are here initially for two years ~ we both have two year contracts so we will see what happens after that  
Su


----------



## Suzzanne (Jan 8, 2011)

MaidenScotland said:


> Ahhh i have people bringing things down to a fine art... i buy it on line and have it sent to the address they are staying at lol or I can use my other means lol


Oooops, yeh I agree with you


----------



## bat (Dec 1, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> Ahhh i have people bringing things down to a fine art... i buy it on line and have it sent to the address they are staying at lol or I can use my other means lol


Yes did that or rather let my daughter do that with boots but it was a scam website but could not tell difference. The problem Now is only 1 bag allowance, so me first, but if people are willing to buy another bag so be it. Though getting stuff from states better cheaper than uk. And some good websites for stuff in states.


----------



## bat (Dec 1, 2010)

aykalam said:


> I have never been to this book fair, where is it? and more to the point, why is it not good anymore?


Used to find some good books that was before all these bookshops came( though there not that good I find)but last few times I went most of the people selling religious books tapes CDs etc. It was very crowded with people just going for day out with uncle Tom cobly and all. The paddy wagon at entrance was already full, another one waiting to take it's place, that was early morning. I did not feel very comfortable there and I had mt little girl who was 6-7 at time and just felt the atmosphere not right . So stopped going and all my friends the same. Like the international fair in march we all stopped going there, sad really. So all we've got left now is the new shopping malls. Dandy mall here I come.


----------

